# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Ergonomie sur smartphone

## Romanito

Bonjour à tous.

Après avoir boudé la presse papier pendant des années, je me suis mis à Canard PC depuis quelques mois et j'adore ! La ligne éditoriale, la philosophie, l'humour...
Seulement voilà : pendant des années j'ai été abonné à des magasines, et j'ai horreur de les jeter après les avoir lus. Résultat : j'ai entassé des kilos de papier pendant tout ce temps, et aujourd'hui je suis un fervent adepte du tout dématérialisé.

J'ai acheté quelques numéros de CPC pour mon smartphone android, mais malheureusement le fait que ce soit une version PDF du mag rend le tout illisible et très peu ergonomique sur petit écran. Je n'ai pas l'utilité d'une tablette et pas tellement envie d'en acheter une juste pour ça.

Je n'ai pas connu l'ancienne application mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle était plus ergonomique. J'ai compris que par contre elle demandait énormément de travail supplémentaire et que la maintenir n'était pas viable financièrement, d'où le passage à la version PDF, ce que je comprends parfaitement.

Je ne sais pas comment était faite l'ancienne version mais je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible d'avoir un compromis pas trop compliqué. Je pensais à une version HTML avec une mise en page très basique, en tout vertical, une table des matières et une version réduite des images, ou de simples liens vers les images en ligne, ou même pas d'images du tout. La version PDF a le mérite de conserver le travail de mise en page du maquettiste, mais honnêtement ce qui m'intéresse avant tout c'est le texte des articles. Je pensais éventuellement aussi à une version style eBook, en utilisant un format comme l'ePub qui utilise le HTML. J'ai eu l'occasion de convertir des articles web en ePub et une fois la structure de base établie, ça revient à faire du copier/coller de texte brut.

Donc voilà, j'ai envie d'acheter ce mag mais pour l'instant je ne prends que quelques numéros papier de manière ponctuelle pour ne pas remplir trop vite mes étagères surchargées.  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Ça pue la trique.

----------


## Jolaventur

Va falloir acheter un Windowsphone.

Oui je sais moi aussi je trouve ça dur.

----------


## JadeR

Salut, 
Je possède une tablette tactile et je n’ai jamais vu l’utilité de me procurer cet outil. Pourtant, j’adore les eBooks, mais je me méfie un peu des logiciels que je ne connais pas. Toutefois, la description que vous avez donnée est assez attirante. J’aurai aimé l’essayer pour voir comment se présentent les textes. Je vous ferai signe s’il m’arrive de changer d’avis. 
A+

----------

